# Koi´s fressen Pflanzen



## Reinhard_NRW (5. Juni 2007)

habe folgende Pflanzen, muss ich sie schützen?
und wenn ja, wie?
thanks vorweg für eure antworten  

Acorus gramineus variegata
Butomus umbellatus
Hippuris vulgaris
__ Iris versicolor
Iris pseudacorus
Mentha aquatica
Pontederia cordata
Sagittaria graminea
Stratiotes aloides
2 Seerosen


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*

Hallo 

außer Tannenwedel und __ Krebsschere ist alles sicher vor Koi´s 
das sind doch keine Schafe  

mfG


----------



## Thorsten (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*

Hi Karsten,

da muss ich dir mal widersprechen. 

Meine Koi haben fast alles angefressen oder rausgerissen (__ Iris-Seerosen-Gaucklerblume). 

Ab und an schmeißen wir mal einen halben Kopf-Salat in den Teich, ruck zuck ist das Zeugs weg. 





@Reinhard

Hast Du die Möglichkeit, die Pflanzonen abzugrenzen? (am besten mit Steinen, Findlingen)

Probiere das mit den Salat auch mal aus, dann sind die Racker beschäftigt und lassen evtl. deine pflanzen in Ruhe.


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*

mit dem salat versuche ich mal, hört sich interessant an.
also an Stratiotes aloides gehen die kois nicht dran, weil die etwas stachellig und rauh anfühlen.
habe heute morgen gesehen wie ein koi an meine Hippuris vulgaris im maul genommen hat.

sorry karsten, ich muss dir leider auch wiedersprechen.


----------



## herten04 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*

Hallo.

@alle

Und warum sind bei mir die Krebsscheren nicht mehr da?:? 

Alles andere ist noch vohanden.


----------



## sigfra (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*

Hallo zusammen..

also da muß ich auch sagen, das unsere Koi eigentlich alles nieder machen bzw. gemacht haben...

sie haben wirklich vor nichts halt gemacht...

... komisch... nur die Blätter vom Nußbaum... die mögen sie nicht...


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*

naja, viele gerüchte und meinungen von verschiedene leuten.
am besten macht man sich selber seine erfahrungen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*



> außer Tannenwedel und __ Krebsschere ist alles sicher vor Koi´s
> das sind doch keine Schafe


Moin
Tannenwedel werden nicht angerührt, Krebsscheren werden gefressen.
Sogar an den Seerosenblättern wird gekaut, allerdings kann es sein daß die __ Moderlieschen daran abgelaicht haben, soll ja auch lecker schmecken....
Am Besten... __ Schilf, Schilfgras und __ Rohrkolben, da gehen sie nicht ran...


----------



## Doris (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*

Hallo 

Unsere Koi sind ziemlich gefräßig. Die Krebsscheren (Stratiotes aloides) die wir vorletztes Jahr eingesetzt haben, sind ihnen komplett zum Opfer gefallen, (haben mittlerweile wieder neue) jegliche Unterwasserpflanze wird angeknabbert oder gar komplett gefressen und unsere Seerose hat  Blüten ohne Blätter. Die Blätter werden von unseren Vielfraßen zum Nachtisch gefressen. Salat wird leider nur sehr wenig von ihnen vertilgt.


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*

Hallo,

__ Schilf würde ich aber nur bei einem GfK-Teich nehmen. Bei herkömmlichen Folienteichen kann ich nur davon abraten __ Schilfrohr (klick) einzusetzen... 

Mein Koi ist ein artiger - hoffe ich. Die Seerosen sehen völlig normal aus und die Unterwasserpflanzen mickern, werden aber nicht verspeißt. Wäre auch noch schöner.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi´s fressen Pflanzen*



> __ Schilf würde ich aber nur bei einem GfK-Teich nehmen. Bei herkömmlichen Folienteichen kann ich nur davon abraten



Ich vergaß, natürlich nur in Pflanzschalen/körben/sonstiges.


----------

